# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Hi All My Name is Rich Chen

## Chen rich

Hello all friends

My name is Rich Chen

I am a sword maker from Taiwan and I have a workshop in China, GuangDong. I make traditional Chinese swords and forge them in the manner it was done 1500 years ago. I use powdered steel that I smelt in my workshop to get the steel and then hammer and fold it just as it was done long long ago. i hand grind, hand polish, hand heat treat every single sword. Each sword is one of a kind. 

I am happy to be part of this group and I want to help anyone and learn from all of you.

Thank you for letting me be part of this.

Rich Chen

----------


## Remy B

Welcome aboard Rich, now... show us some pretty jian photo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chen rich

Yes I will try. 

I handmake swords, smelt the powdered steel, hand hammer the steel, hand polish the blades, hand heat treat and hand work the handles and guards.

I have had a documentary made on my work in china. You can see it on the CCTV-9 archives. Search www.CCTV.com Please look under ReDiscovering China on the web site. Channel 9.

We are talking to another file crew from Beijing to come and made another film on my work. A museum curator in Beijing has asked me to show some of my work at a museum in London, England. Things are busy.

I have swords now and am making more each day. But it takes 25 days to hand polish a single sword. So I can not make so many.  My friends in Japan that make swords say they are limited to only 2 swords a year by the Japanese government. I can not confirm this but that is what they tell me.

You can see some things on my web site but the web site is not finished yet. I will be adding more and more pictures as we finish the web site.  If you have any questions please contact me. 

for english: zubeng@ymail.com
for chinese: tkmt7@hotmail.com 

http://web.zbsword.com/

Thanks:
Rich Chen





> Welcome aboard Rich, now... show us some pretty jian photo!

----------

